# 4 15" cvrs



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i'm looking at kickers manual for the 15" 05 cvrs and the manual don't give me to much info. I decided fuck it i'm buyin 2 more 15s and runnin 4 in the back of my hearse. how big should each chamber be for each sub? i figure anywhere from 4.5 to 5 ft sealed. if i decide to do ported i'm gonna do the pvc pipe ports. what should the width and legth of the pvc pipes be and how many per sub per chamber? and i decided to go with partical board for weight and price reasons. if i put fiberglass reson inside the chambers with this help with sound any?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

particle board?











There is no helping you at this point my brother...you need jesus


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

no not that shit this shit looks like saw dust glues together. has the same texture as mdf though


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@May 24 2006, 09:04 PM~5490419
> *no not that shit  this shit looks like saw dust glues together. has the same texture as mdf though
> 
> 
> ...


ahh..the shelving board, lol

not much better...why not spend the extra 7 bucks and get some nice MDF?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

it was 20+ somethin a sheet and i'm gonna be using 5 sheets or more for this box. cause i'm gonna be faking the box on the outside of the real one. and the outoutside is getting carpet. so does anyone have anything to say about the fiberglass or ports?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 24 2006, 07:48 PM~5490347
> *particle board?
> 
> 
> ...




Thats OSB(oriented strand board)


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

damn still no replies on the fiberglass or ports


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

some nasty look osb if i ever seen it, none of the ish i ever used looked like that, or even came close to flaking off even at the cuts  though i am reformed and use mdf now that i've found it at a lumbar yard further down the road...aka lowes...LOL

fiberglass, so long as its thick enough and has bracing, can be as good as mdf or the like, but nothing beats a good ole mdf box for tha bass.

and ports, anything in the 30 hz range will do you good 

now box dimensions if your wondering for port, something in the figures of 9 cubic feet for 4 15" subs should be a good ballpark, considering for 4 12" cvr's its about 8, but what do i know right?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

fiberglass, so long as its thick enough and has bracing, can be as good as mdf or the like, but nothing beats a good ole mdf box for tha bass.

and ports, anything in the 30 hz range will do you good 

now box dimensions if your wondering for port, something in the figures of 9 cubic feet for 4 15" subs should be a good ballpark, considering for 4 12" cvr's its about 8, but what do i know right?
[/quote]

i'm talkin about puting the reson on the inside of each chamber to seal it. and how do i figure out the freq of pvc pipe like a 4x10 piece would be what hz?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@May 24 2006, 10:42 PM~5490946
> *it was 20+ somethin a sheet and i'm gonna be using 5 sheets or more for this box. cause i'm gonna be faking the box on the outside of the real one. and the outoutside is getting carpet. so does anyone have anything to say about the fiberglass or ports?
> *


if your going to be making trim panels to make stuff look flush, you dont have to use 3/4" mdf...  you can use 1/4" hardboard..or pretty much anything else


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 25 2006, 04:56 AM~5492728
> *if your going to be making trim panels to make stuff look flush, you dont have to use 3/4" mdf...   you can use 1/4" hardboard..or pretty much anything else
> *


even foam padding will work if you can get it cheaper than wood, anything that'll give it that "look" your going for, wheather you want the box look, or the plush look.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

ok enough with the bitchin about the box material ok i'm a cheap ass does this make people feel better? but what about the ports and fiberglass?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@May 25 2006, 05:19 PM~5496550
> *ok enough with the bitchin about the box material ok i'm a cheap ass  does this make people feel better? but what about the ports and fiberglass?
> *


i can see that you also can't read?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

ok i seen the hz rating but how do i cut pvc to be at that hz?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@May 25 2006, 09:46 PM~5498349
> *ok i seen the hz rating but how do i cut pvc to be at that hz?
> *


this calculator right here is fairly accurate. http://www.carstereo.com/help2/Articles.cfm?id=31


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@May 24 2006, 06:41 PM~5490300
> *i'm looking at kickers manual for the 15" 05 cvrs and the manual don't give me to much info. I decided fuck it i'm buyin 2 more 15s and runnin 4 in the back of my hearse. how big should each chamber be for each sub? i figure anywhere from 4.5 to 5 ft sealed. if i decide to do ported i'm gonna do the pvc pipe ports. what should the width and legth of the pvc pipes be and how many per sub per chamber? and i decided to go with partical board for weight and price reasons. if i put fiberglass reson inside the chambers with this help with sound any?
> *



Why spend the money on decent subs then fuck it all up with the box? Their gonna sound like shit.

You need to use atleast 3/4" MDF, decent screws AND liquid nail to seal it properly, brace joints are a plus...

Dont use PVC for the ports, you will have whine like no other, do the calculations and do square ports, less noise, less resistence, the choice of champs!

So dont go fuckin up a decent project by going cheap on the wood and thinking PVC will work well for the ports, do it right or sell the subs man


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

started the box today this thing is fucking huge. almost 4 feet wide and just under 7 feet long. each sub will have just over 5 ft per chamber. but box is big enough i could fit8 15's!


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@May 26 2006, 01:57 PM~5501339
> *Why spend the money on decent subs then fuck it all up with the box? Their gonna sound like shit.
> 
> You need to use atleast 3/4" MDF, decent screws AND liquid nail to seal it properly, brace joints are a plus...
> ...


that is a big misconception actually, with the proper bracing, and if you use actual 3/4" osb or plywood, it can be just as good as mdf, and cost less doing it 

but if you have the money, and want that lil bit more airspace, mdf can be a better option, i know in my truck airspace is at a premium, so i need to use mdf.


----------



## BIGJOHNFROMPC (Jan 15, 2006)

ttt we need some pics


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

you'll get them when the box is done which should be soon. box was made a little to big so it had to be cut down some


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOHNFROMPC_@May 30 2006, 10:11 AM~5519374
> *ttt we need some pics
> *












that good enough?


----------



## BIGJOHNFROMPC (Jan 15, 2006)

No i need more lol


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i'll post pics of my box tomarrow. it still ain't done needs carpet and misc panels made to make it look nice. and i wanna do a plexy g;ass panel that says "shake the dead" on the back that glows


----------



## BIGJOHNFROMPC (Jan 15, 2006)

DID U EVER GET EVERYTHING DONE HEARSEBALLA?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

ya i'll post the progress pics today


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

it's not done but here are some pics. i spray painted till i can finish it up and carpet it.
lookin from the back door forward








front lookin back


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

if that's sealed...that's a bigass box, lol


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 3 2006, 04:23 PM~5546038
> *if that's sealed...that's a bigass box, lol
> *


prolly lookin at the biggest possible sealed box thinkin it'll perform better off of 500 watts rms than the smaller sealed box.....hopefully its gonna be ported?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

it's gonna be sealed fror now if i don't liek the sound then ported. each end is on chamber. around 8 feet per chameber


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Jun 3 2006, 05:55 PM~5546246
> *it's gonna be sealed fror now if i don't liek the sound then ported. each end is on chamber. around 8 feet per chameber
> *


holy christ, thats enough for all 4 of them to be ported in....


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i guess that leaves me room for 8 more next year


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Jun 3 2006, 06:51 PM~5546453
> *i guess that leaves me room for 8 more next year
> *


why? with all the money you'll waste on amps, you'd get more efficiency out of 4 of them ported, than 8 sealed.


----------



## BIGJOHNFROMPC (Jan 15, 2006)

damn!!! Dats a big ass boxx. Its nice though. Good Job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

update sounded like shit. i only have 2 15's in it right now. so i'll port that bitch. i'm doin pvc pipe since it's cheap and easy. the box i had them in before was around 8 ft and had 4 4x10 pvc ports and that bitch wassssss lllloouuud. so i think i'm gonna do the same thing to each end but i don't remember what the freq was with those ports. any input?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Jun 4 2006, 02:00 PM~5549378
> *update sounded like shit. i only have 2 15's in it right now. so i'll port that bitch. i'm doin pvc pipe since it's cheap and easy. the box i had them in before was around 8 ft and had 4 4x10 pvc ports and that bitch wassssss lllloouuud. so i think i'm gonna do the same thing to each end but i don't remember what the freq was with those ports. any input?
> *


yea...i figured that when you said it was a sealed box, lol


----------



## BIGJOHNFROMPC (Jan 15, 2006)

TTT! What up Hearseballa did you ever port your box?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

no not yet, i'm redoin my airtank for my bags right now. but on certain notes i can bounce the bars off the side of the hearse and see under them


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

2.5-3 cubic feet per sub. LxWxH divided by 1728. This gives you the total cubic feet. If the box is too big you'll loose sound pressure. I have 3-12" diamond d3 and it hits 148db legal. 167db outlaw. Bigger isn't always better when it comes to speaker boxes.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

the box isn't as big as it looks. it's just got a really big top face plate so it fits all the way across the hearse. i had a box in the back that was around the same space as 1 chamber of this box (8ish cubes)thats why i decided to go this big. the last box was rediculiously loud.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

here's the box.. i still need to by my other 2 subs and put in the port covers. the box is tuned at like 36hz i think i don't remember it's in the mid 30's though.
i wanna do the glowing plexyglass on the back of the box. i'm thinkin about putting the glowing zappy globe things in the back somewhere. anybody got any more ideas to set the back off? :cheesy:


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Jul 12 2006, 10:17 PM~5764061
> *here's the box.. i still need to by my other 2 subs and put in the port covers. the box is tuned at like 36hz i think i don't remember it's in the mid 30's though.
> i wanna do the glowing plexyglass on the back of the box. i'm thinkin about putting the glowing zappy globe things in the back somewhere. anybody got any more ideas to set the back off? :cheesy:
> 
> ...


whoaaaaaa.......

I would start from scratch and do it ll the right way


----------



## Juiced10 (Aug 21, 2006)

I agree wit everyone else you should have used MDF. 

Anyways i wouldnt use those PVC ports. if you want exact size for ports when using kicker subs you can actually call KICKER and talk to the tech guys there. They will give you all the info you need including box size.. BY the way the box your building is way to big. Comp VR's dont need that much space the box you made could hold some square L7 15's never mind Comp VR's. If you dont put fiberglass or REsin on the inside of this box it will fall apart wioth time. I used to have 3 Comp VR 12's SEALED in the trunk of my old ride and i was hittin upwards of 145 DB's. Make the box smaller.... its not always better to go big it might end up sounding like shit. And get rid of that PVC port crap, i dont know what it is with PVC ports down there in the states.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

the box isn't that big i faked the top so it would go all the way across. and since i got my ports fiberglassed and the spray foam in it, it sound ok now i just have to adjust my amp then go from there


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Aug 25 2006, 03:02 PM~6043434
> *the box isn't that big i faked the top so it would go all the way across. and since i got my ports fiberglassed and the spray foam in it, it sound ok now i just have to adjust my amp then go from there
> *



good luck with it  Just remember where u went wrong, and when u build next time apply the knowledge


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@May 24 2006, 06:41 PM~5490300
> *i'm looking at kickers manual for the 15" 05 cvrs and the manual don't give me to much info. I decided fuck it i'm buyin 2 more 15s and runnin 4 in the back of my hearse. how big should each chamber be for each sub? i figure anywhere from 4.5 to 5 ft sealed. if i decide to do ported i'm gonna do the pvc pipe ports. what should the width and legth of the pvc pipes be and how many per sub per chamber? and i decided to go with partical board for weight and price reasons. if i put fiberglass reson inside the chambers with this help with sound any?
> *



What kind of amp are you gonna run them with I know this dude at a local car shop he's got 4 cvr 12'' and that mother fucker bangs he's got the Brutis Hifonics amp 1600 watt class d mono block, thats also what I've got pushing my x. www.maxxsonics.com


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

each pair will be pushed by a hifonics bd1500x at 1 ohm


----------

